# ...gonna call it rat poison.



## momona (Aug 5, 2013)

1950 dx 20", skiptooth, persons solo polo, stingray bars, stewart warner speedo.

Still cant figure out what is missing, any suggestions?

Gonna change to a leopard print solo polo as soon as i find one.

...its been my daily rider since i got it! Sooo smooth.


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 5, 2013)

here is my little columbia "Rat"


----------



## momona (Aug 5, 2013)

*Rats!!!*

very cool!!! i dig the springer fork!!!


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 6, 2013)

Long live little Rats!


----------



## stoney (Aug 9, 2013)

Like your little rat. Silver ray----somewhere just within a couple of days ago I saw one either on ebay or here on the cabe. Looked pretty nice---may have been ebay. I think it was about 2 bills.


----------



## ratina (Feb 14, 2014)

Nice!

I did a similar one a few years ago. 59 Schwinn double bar frame. Robbed the springer and slik from a BFK walmart stingray. Super heavy duty wheels, squareback sissy bar and solo polo, and 67 stingray bars. The original red paint is under there, I'm working on recovering it. I already stripped a layer of blue.


----------



## tailhole (Feb 14, 2014)

momona said:


> 1950 dx 20", skiptooth, persons solo polo, stingray bars, stewart warner speedo.
> 
> Still cant figure out what is missing, any suggestions?
> 
> ...




neat little bike.  Nice paint on that frame.


----------

